# Botswana/Namibia 2012



## asher (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to Botswana and Namibia in July/August 2012, any suggestions as to what I should be looking out for & where I should be going with regard to inverts?


----------



## moloch (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't really comment about inverts but I really enjoyed Spitzkoppe and the Waterberg.  Waterberg looks much like Arnhem Land in the Top End of the Northern Territory.  Friends went to Etosha and also enjoyed that area with all of big game.


----------

